# Burnham Racing, Colnago & Kozy's Cyclery (Chicago)



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

Greetings everyone! I've been following this forum for a while and I'm excited to finally be able to post here on the heels of officially announcing our program's 2010 sponsors today, which will include Colnago and Kozy's Cyclery here in Chicago.

Burnham Racing is a Chicago-based squad with 18 racers, all Cat 2 and 3 on the road. In the past, we've been sponsored by Orbea and Trek, but nothing has come close to generating the excitement of our move to Colnagos for the upcoming season. 

The team will be aboard CX-1s. We've taken delivery of the frames and are awaiting the bits and pieces to build them up... being a Chicago team, we'll be slapping hometown SRAM Force on the bikes, and using mostly Easton parts. The final package is light, stiff, sinister-looking and perfectly suited to the criterium-heavy Midwest. 

Having read most of the threads over the last few months, I'm VERY eager to join a family where the most common concern seems to be the color offerings.  We just want to go fast! Sponsorship of a 'grassroots' team like ours doesn't carry the import or visibility of a BBox or Landbouwkrediet, but I honestly believe that when a bike can excel in the mosh pit that is an elite-amateur calendar, it speaks volumes about the machine's pedigree. We ride and compete on terrible surfaces and in an unforgiving climate and our racing scene often resembles a rugby scrum. There are certainly bikes out there that are NOT up to the challenge. So this common man is more than thankful to have the meanest dog in the fight when he rolls to the start line this year. 

Oh, and we have several collegians and 20-somethings, so we'll do our part to help provide some counterpoint material to the Old Man threads. 

Many of you have posted some beautiful machines on this forum (I had to go find Pista Palace on Facebook to see as much of Kraken's bike porn as possible!). I'll try to update this post often with photos from our builds and from our season, but please also check out our site at http://www.burnhamracing.org

Some photos of the delivery at Kozy's Cyclery in Chicago are below. Tailwinds and safe journeys! - Eric, Burnham Racing


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

Very nice - I've ordered a cx-1 for myself


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

*Builds have started...*

This rider is building his own, while our shop is gearing up to put together another half dozen over the next couple of weeks. It wasn't by design, but the asthetics of the 2010 SRAM Force is going to compliment these bikes quite nicely! 

I was also able to stop by Colnago America yesterday. They were busy working hard... but I was able to sneak around and touch everything. Visited the demo fleet of CX1s, saw the new nude EPS and really developed a little man crush on a CLX2.0 that was spec'd head to toe in Dura-Ace - it was begging to be taken out and raced.


----------



## jimbobebop (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Eric, nice post. I'm Matt just started working at kozy's. Saw one of your bikes go out the door today and another is being built as I post this. Sweet rides.


----------

